# Travel Band in a Subaru (Washington State)



## WeekendWarrior88 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello, my name is Charlie, and I am a driver. I currently drive a 99 Subaru Forester. I enjoy traveling by many means, hitch hiking, bicycling, motorcycles, hiking, whatever. In a few weeks, I will start traveling from Washington State, through Oregon and California, Slab City and then who knows where. I have traveled by car before, only that trip was focused more on the destination rather than the journey. This trip, I would like to focus on the journey more than the destination.

I would like to make this a trip for an educational experience for myself, and for any others who may accompany myself. I intend to travel to any destination where I will coordinate a place to set up temporary living (camp spot) and volunteer work for food and shelter, I intend to volunteer on WWOOF farms in order to do this. From a farm, as a hub, myself and any who travel with me can explore a city and find gigs to play at bars or whatever, and labor gigs to work for cash. I intend to learn several different work based skills as I am a self-taught student of Land Surveying.

I would be more than happy to accommodate other travelers in the nearby area, or on the way. However, such a travel colleague would be required to be a responsible individual when it comes to drinking and/or driving. It would be preferred that this individual be hard working, optimistic, studious, and musically oriented.

The need for me to be accompanied by a talented lead guitarist, who is by far better than myself, is essential for me to develop on this trip as a musican. I would say it is most crucial, that music be the main goal of this journey.

I am open minded on what sort of musicians would like to accompany me. I enjoy a wide range of genres, from country to rock to jazz to hip hop to reggae, hey I can even get down to the chicken dance (oktoberfest). A bluegrass lead, a punk drummer, a hip banjo player and a classic keyboard player? Whatever, it does not matter how we mix and match, so long as we produce a result that is appealing for ourselves and to our listeners.

I am 24 years old, live in Leavenworth Washington, I am totally self sufficient on my own, but I would enjoy the company of musicians more talented than myself. And in return, I can make travel an easy ordeal.

I have room for up to 4 passengers in my car. I intend to acquire a tow behind car trailer and an overhead cargo once I start traveling and find those things to be a wise investment. Until then, it's just me in my car, so I don't need that crap.

If this idea even sounds appealing to you and you think you want something to do with it, LET ME KNOW! Once I get this adventure started, there's no telling where I may go. I would be willing to make changes to any routes or destinations for the sake of picking up a talented musician.

Want to start a travel band? hit me up, we'll get this show on the road.

Otherwise, I'll just leave by myself and find musicians in California.


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo I am in vancouver saving cash on a farm at the moment. 
I am headed down that way when the work is up. When r u leaving??

I am not bad. at guitar. playing accordion now. on the street - trying to get it 
down. 

Slab city would be dope also

Let me know


----------



## WeekendWarrior88 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll be leaving in a few weeks, around the time that harvest wraps up and oktoberfest comes to an end. I'm gonna go to barterfaire too so if anybody needs a ride let me know. I might pick up a couple people from there, who knows.

If you're a farmer and a musician, you're more than welcome to ride with me. And Slab City would be dope. But I don't wanna be a bum when I go there this time. That's why I plan to work on farms. We can mob there with supplies and instruments and play music at open mics and acoustic nights. I want to be there just before new years, right around christmas. and so given the time between end of october and december 25th, that's all of november to chill in oregon and northern california and get some work for money or green or whatever. and just before christmas, head out for the Slabs, fully loaded.

If you wanna kick it in Leavenworth, it's a little bavarian tourist town. I'm working on a farm here where I've got a camp set up, but this is my home town, so I know plenty of places to camp around here. October is going to be insanity as usual here with Oktoberfest. Bunch of drunk bastards will be wandering around Leavenworth and they will be LOADED with cash. So if you're brave, we could get lederhosen and walk around town here and busk! If we're sneaky, we won't get kicked out HA!! I think that would be a fun way to interact with the drunk tourists rather than getting drunk with them. Or there's that too. There's plenty of work picking apples in the orchards around here. But that work will be picked faster than bull shit for a composte pile.

Then BARTER FAIR! I'm gonna go up there with a farmer guy who will have a vendor booth. And I'll be driving my car there (or maybe dual sport, i'm not sure). That'll be the second weekend of October, I think. Then after that, more festivities in Leavenworth and more harvesting. And then I'll leave once the apple trees start looking bear.

So about Halloween. OH! we should leave just before Halloween if we could. It would be fun to be in a city during Halloween.


----------

